# Current Cash Rent Levels



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

a ongoing problem for many......"if you don't want to pay it, the neighbor will".

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/battle-of-the-cash-rents-economists-bankers-and-farmers-vs-landowners-NAA-alison-rice/


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

$400 rent guys are burning up their equity now.Once that's gone and they have to explain they need more $$ from the banker rents will come down.Bankers limit this yr was $250 or so he said.Some guys will juggle some $$ to make the rent.But in the end they still loose $$.

Some will justify it however they can.Had a guy tell me this spring that his kid just rented more land that he couldn't help but make $$ because he had no machinery cost because he already had the machinery.I very much doubt his machinery is pd for,more like dad owns the machinery and kid uses it for free.

I know some rented land here changed hands at $400-450 acre this spring.I wonder how well that's working now?


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

swmnhay said:


> $400 rent guys are burning up their equity now.Once that's gone and they have to explain they need more $$ from the banker rents will come down.Bankers limit this yr was $250 or so he said.Some guys will juggle some $$ to make the rent.But in the end they still loose $$.
> 
> Some will justify it however they can.Had a guy tell me this spring that his kid just rented more land that he couldn't help but make $$ because he had no machinery cost because he already had the machinery.I very much doubt his machinery is pd for,more like dad owns the machinery and kid uses it for free.
> 
> I know some rented land here changed hands at $400-450 acre this spring.I wonder how well that's working now?


The 400-450 is working well for the landowner if they got paid all up front in the spring.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

swmnhay said:


> $400 rent guys are burning up their equity now.Once that's gone and they have to explain they need more $$
> 
> I know some rented land here changed hands at $400-450 acre this spring.I wonder how well that's working now?


There is a BTO in the area he rents about 15000 ac. pays 300-400 per ac rent I guess he wants to Farm ALL of Grant Co.Wi. Rumor has it that he has alot of investor $ He has been wanting to build 2 huge Hog building.. But has PO'D every 1 around here so he can't get enough acs. for his manure management plan .. :lol: :lol: :lol: . I guess about 2 weeks ago he had a massive heart attack  that was before the USDA's crop report and 2 weeks of 90 degree temps and 20 mph winds. we'r pretty well burned up here on this shallow rocky ground.. and the grain prices are dropping faster than a prom dress  I bet He will need a heart transplant and a whole lot more investors here shortly .... After a land owner receives those big rent checks they don't seem to inclined to back up much.. and there always seems to be some Dumb @$$ to come along and pay up


----------



## glinka (Jul 5, 2012)

I want to rent 20 acres to a farmer but don't know what the going rate is. How do I find this out? I am in central Michigan.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

glinka said:


> I want to rent 20 acres to a farmer but don't know what the going rate is. How do I find this out? I am in central Michigan.


https://www.msu.edu/user/steind/land_2014%20MI%20Land%20Values%20Leasing%20Rates%20No%20645_Final.pdf

Regards, Mike


----------



## aawhite (Jan 16, 2012)

If the landlord will agree, an adjusted rental agreement is still the way to go...Base rent and then annual adjutments based on prevailing crop prices in the area.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Yep that's the way I prefer it. A fair base rate with adjustments for yield and quality. Helps convince the landowner to keep the water breaks and roads in good working order


----------

